# Looking for a part



## Ceadderman

BradBurr said:


> I'm currently looking at finally installing the EK monoblock my Asus Rampage V edition 10 board, but realized that there wasn't a different plate to go on the chipset part of the block.
> 
> please see pictures. I'd like to find the ROG Logo plate to replace the EK one, if it's possible.
> 
> I'm also waiting to hear back from EK about it.
> EDIT: I heard back from EK and apparently it was a limited run plate from Asus. (the search continues)
> 
> I'd greatly appreciate any help, and it goes without saying but if someone has one I will pay.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Have you considered contacting Performance-PCS.com? I am reasonably sure they could help you get it done with some labor & shipping to get you on your way. They have a laser cutting bench so if they don't have the plate maybe they could simply cut yours to spec. 

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## BradBurr

Ceadderman said:


> Have you considered contacting Performance-PCS.com? I am reasonably sure they could help you get it done with some labor & shipping to get you on your way. They have a laser cutting bench so if they don't have the plate maybe they could simply cut yours to spec.
> 
> ~Ceadder :drink:





Thank you, I will most certainly try them out nd see what I can come up with!


----------

